# Шейный остеохондроз?



## jklmk (2 Сен 2021)

Здравствуйте.

Мне 24 года. Весной 2019 года у меня начались странные ощущение в области головы.
Сначала у меня начала неметь левая половина лица, появилось ощущение тумана в голове. Веду малоподвижный образ жизни, если не считать передвижения по дому, хожу по полчаса в день.
Работа сидячая, развлечения в основном через компьютер, друзья, учёба, и т. д.

Сначала испугался, что инсульт (мне ещё в детстве рассказывали как определять это состояние, поэтому это было первым, что пришло в голову). Но все проверки я прошёл, потом чуть отпустило, я поискал в интернете симптомы и нашёл что-то про шейный остеохондроз.
После небольших коррекций места сна/работы, головокружение/«туман»/онемение ушли, осталось только странное ощущение жжения/зуда/покалывания, начинающееся в затылке, и распространяющееся по дуге либо по одной стороне головы, либо по обеим. Иногда ощущается только в темени (либо ровно по центру головы, либо с небольшим смещением вперёд), либо только в затылке, где-то в районе выступов черепа за ушами (не уверен, как точно описать).
В июне 2019 родственник-врач привёз воротник Шанца.
Руководств я не получил (помимо того как надевать), читать ничего не стал, стал просто носить. Сначала по два часа в день, потом по четыре. Потом заметил что ощущение жжения уменьшается, если носить воротник во время сидения.
После понял, что мне легче если я в воротнике ещё и сплю. Появилось штук пять различных по жёсткости/высоте воротников (для сна, для работы, позже на выход и т.д). Так плавно вышел на почти круглосуточное ношение.
Весь 2020 год прошёл без особых ухудшений, за исключением увеличения воротникового времени. Если жжение доставляло сильные неудобства, я пил либо диклофенак, либо толперизон.
Если не помогало одно, пил второе, неприятные ощущения уходили гарантированно.
Иногда к синдромам добавлялось ощущение натянутости в виске,  ком в горле.

Изначально все симптомы полностью уходили во время прогулок.

Однако в этом году я заметил что мне стало сложно держать голову без воротника, особенно под вечер. Выхожу в магазин — голова как будто сама валится вперёд. Решил, что из-за воротника мышцы шеи ослабли (а потом, почитав в интернете про воротник и то, что его вообще нужно носить не более четырех часов, а лучше вообще до часа, ужаснулся своему идиотизму). Начал активно заниматься упражнениями, сразу по нескольким методикам (в основном, то, что находил на ютубе по запросу «упражнения при шейном остеохондрозе»: сейчас моя программа это 3 раза в день комплекс доктора Демченко. 






И один раз в день комплекс с канала Александра Сахния. 






Иногда пытаюсь делать упражнения с канала Антона Алексеева, но пока не удаётся ввести это в систему. Время в воротнике, что стоя, что сидя, что лёжа, сократил до 2-3 часов в день (когда особенно тяжело/чувство жжения отвлекает от работы). Стал мазать шею хондропротекторами (совмещая с легким массажем шеи), миорелаксанты/обезболивающие пью максимум раз в неделю (скорее раз в две).

Сейчас я взял два дня перерыва от упражнений (шея кажется слишком напряженной/«забитой»), поэтому опишу текущие симптомы.
Ощущения жжения прекращаются после зарядки и не возвращаются в течение 2-3 часов после. Но если делать полный курс зарядки каждые 2-3 часа, шея очень быстро устаёт и начинает ныть (собственно, вот сейчас поэтому решил отдохнуть). При выполнении упражнений верхняя часть шейного отдела кажется независимой от нижней, очень странное ощущение, как будто шея не своя.
Вернулось чувство «онемения» лица: кавычки ставлю потому что это скорее какие-то мурашки, «ползающие» по лицу врассыпную, в целом создающие ощущение маски, в основном в районе щёк/подбородка, очень редко в районе лба (и там обычно это одна-две точки).
Иногда локализуется в одной точке: в ямочке слева от носа над челюстью.
После «снятия воротника» поначалу были головные боли, но последнюю неделю вроде бы больше не появлялись.
В шее слышны щелчки (появились в последние месяцы), иногда «сухие», иногда «влажные». Также стал слышать шипящий/булькающий звук в шее, в основном в положении лёжа, либо сидя, если голова и шея прижаты к стулу. Поначалу сильно пугало (и большинство попыток поиска приводило на форумы, где никто не может разобраться в причине, что на русско-, что на англоязычных), но потом я заметил, что большая часть этих звуков привязаны к «бурлению» в животе и как бы являются эхом.
В целом стало труднее засыпать. Раньше я любил спать на спине, но сейчас «отлёживаю» затылок до боли и приходится переворачиваться на бок. Матрас жёсткий, покупка ортопедической подушки не помогла, хотя подозреваю, что может быть сама подушка не самая подходящая. Мурашки тоже активнее всего появляются после сна, каждый второй день или вроде того. Уходят независимо от тренировок — могут остаться после, могут уйти до, могут уходить и возвращаться в течение дня.
Качество сна тоже понизилось. В целом я всегда спал «беспокойно» (постоянно ворочался и т.д.), но сейчас при неаккуратных неосознанных поворотах во время сна может произойти щелчок, который заставит меня проснуться (после я повернусь куда хотел уже осознанно и тут же снова засну), потому что у меня началась какая-то боязнь этих щелчков.
Иногда ощущение жжения дополняется натянутостью над левым виском.
Стал также замечать мушки перед глазами, не постоянно. Впрочем, не уверен, что их не было раньше.
Есть проблема напряжения мышц челюсти, в положении лежа челюсти непроизвольно очень сильно сжимаются, приходится разжимать их, скажем так, осознанно (иногда даже приоткрыть рот и оставить, пока не усну). Иногда после этого уже стоя/сидя они ощущаются уставшими. 

В целом, нет никакого планомерного ухудшения или улучшения, иногда все ощущения беспокоят на 1/10 и я могу спокойно работать, иногда всё собирается вместе, начинает отдавать в левую руку (как будто током — может дойти до ладони и остановиться в точке в самом центре, может до одного из пальцев) и это уже 4/10 без всякой интенсивной боли (например головной, которая при появлении добавляет ещё два балла — и тогда ни о какой работе/нормальном самочувствии без таблетки обезболивающего и речи нет: но опять же, головные боли сейчас появляются редко). Болей при повороте шеи нет (только щелчки), но кажется, что мобильность немного ограничена (раньше поворачивать шею мог дальше и легче. вроде бы).

Полагаю, что часть проблем с мурашками и челюстью идут от невылеченных зубов, но сложно сказать, проблемы с шеей кажутся более весомыми.

За неврологом и МРТ мне нужно ехать в другой город (и пока такой возможности нет), у нас я смогу в лучшем случае сделать себе рентген (только восстановил полис ОМС, раньше не мог из-за некоторых проблем). Сделал анализ крови в июле, все показатели вроде бы в порядке. Давление 125-135 верхнее, нижнее 80-85.

Сейчас стараюсь ходить по часу в день и делать перерывы хотя бы по пятнадцать минут каждые 2-3 часа сидения.

Есть ли какие-то общие рекомендации в таких ситуациях, до того как я получу снимки/официальный диагноз (это ещё 2-4 месяца)? Что делать, чего не делать? Продолжать ли тренировки (сомневаюсь, что почти 10 лет издевательства над шеей можно вылечить за полтора месяца тренировок, пусть даже относительно активных) или лучше наоборот дать покой, пока не будет понятно, в чём причина? Спасибо за любые рекомендации.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Сен 2021)

Для того, чтобы помочь больному, врач должен установить диагноз. Поэтому Вам обязательно нужно посетить невролога.
 Из обследований: рентгенография шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами.


----------

